# Bethlehem Olive Wood Continental



## ssgmeader (Mar 13, 2013)

[attachment=20587]


I will echo Roberts post, seeing as I got the blank from here!


----------



## robert421960 (Mar 13, 2013)

thats a nice looking pen


----------



## WoodLove (Mar 13, 2013)

superb pen! I love the pen style. If you dont mind me asking, where did you get that pen kit from? I would love to add that to my list of pens i make. Again, very nice pen.


----------



## robert421960 (Mar 13, 2013)

sorry wrong post


----------



## ssgmeader (Mar 13, 2013)

WoodLove said:


> superb pen! I love the pen style. If you dont mind me asking, where did you get that pen kit from? I would love to add that to my list of pens i make. Again, very nice pen.



This is the continental kit from Woodcraft, which is also the Atrax from exoticblanks.com. I like them because they're modern and minimilist with a sleek look, no crazy embellishments, I don't like it when a pens ornamentation over powers the wood. What's cool is on Exoticblanks you can get an add on that turns it into a postable pen.


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 14, 2013)

Great looking timber.
Why B2B?

Les


----------



## ssgmeader (Mar 16, 2013)

rdabpenman said:


> Great looking timber.
> Why B2B?
> 
> Les



Sorry Les I don't know what B2B means.


----------

